

Happy New Year Hacker News - jacquesm

2012 has been a pretty turbulent year, lots of great people have died and the fact that we notice is a testament to how young our profession is. Computing has split into two worlds, a closed world of gadgets and phones that the manufacturers have decided are not really ours and general computing. For 2013 I hope to see a truely hackable phone and an open tablet. (and world peace, and end to AIDS, hunger and a thousand other things but I assume those are common).<p>For want of a better wish, for 2013 I wish for you all to be healthy and excellent. (from Bill and Teds excellent adventure).
======
Mz
Honoring the tradition of some of the leaderboard's greats:

This is a duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4991257>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4991233>

(Not that either one of these posts has inspired discussion so far.)

Next, I am going to start a ColinWright fanclub (as a joke, because no one
ever joins my lists).

Happy New Year.

